# Los Gatos Turkey ride on Thurs, 8am



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

If you have a mountain bike or a cross bike we will have a ride from Los Gatos to Kennedy trail. This event will be huge and we will have hundreds of people and a mountain of food and drink

Meeting time is 7:45 at the Summit Bike Shop in Los Gatos.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

RoadBikeReview.com will definitely be represented at this ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Man, I should have checked out this ride. I did Old Honda on my cross bike instead. Oh well, there is always next year!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Photos are up:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359615

fc


----------

